# 68Lbs on the Vet Scale Today



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a couple shots of Lux. He came in at 68Lbs on the Vet scale today.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That dog is too skinny. You need to feed him more. Its just not right for a Bully to look that damn good!

Haha!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww lookin handsome!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lux is such a handsome sexy boy! Thanks for sharing Doug .. So umm when's the little on coming home (coughs) LOL


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

He sure is handsome. I love his collar also, very nice looking on him.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> .. So umm when's the little on coming home (coughs) LOL


Stop that Tara!!!! :roll: My wife is going around telling everyone that we have new pup on the way. We'll be checking the puppy out in about a week. Lux was my first adventure into the big boy class and I'm not too sure I want to go down that road again. This pup will be like Lux lean, well balanced, structurally sound and big. I love Lux very much but I hate to say it I miss having Tweak around I love those 30 to 40 pounders! Who knows her personality may win me over. It's really not a big deal because at this point in my live they're just Pet Bulls.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Oooh, Lux is looking good! What a gorgeous Bully!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank everyone, here's a black & white from today.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

that is one off the most ripped up bullies ive ever seen i come across allot of bullies day to day and can honestly say none came close to lookin like that great job


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

nice looking dog, what kid of conditioning and how much do you feed him


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

sexy sexy sexy dog for sure he is a lean sexy beast for sure!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like he is in great shape


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He looks awesome Elvis....

One of the best looking dogs I've ever seen!!


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> He looks awesome Elvis....
> 
> One of the best looking dogs I've ever seen!!


x2. Lux is my fav male dog on GP!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! He looks so good


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

kulangngot24 said:


> nice looking dog, what kid of conditioning and how much do you feed him


Nothing Crazy here's all we do.

*Feeding:*
Food: TOTW Pacific Stream
Qty: 3 Cups per day 
Feedings: Twice a day 4:30AM and 6:00PM
Supplements: 2 Tbs of plain whole Yogurt 2 tbs of ground Flax Seed

*Exercise:* 
Monday-Friday Runs alongside my bike 3-4 Days per week for 2-4 Miles 
Walks 1-2 days per week for same distance. 
Saturday: Fetch, Springpole, Flirtpole.
Sunday: Lux and I drink beer at Lazy Dog Café in Orange. The bartenders even bring him his own beer in a little dish.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

thats a mighty fine animal you got yourself. Woofta, hes a beaut.


Gotta love beer, my boxer is a wine drinker.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lux is one awsome lookin dog, and Lazy Dog Café has great food. I went to the one Westminster on my B-day and was really cool. I think ill take my boy cain next time and sit on the patio. Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Lux is one awsome lookin dog, and Lazy Dog Café has great food. I went to the one Westminster on my B-day and was really cool. I think ill take my boy cain next time and sit on the patio. Thanks for sharing bro.


The Lazy Dog Café is the best. Their food is really, really good and their Lazy Dog Red beer is brewed by Firestone and it's GREAT it's also Lux's personal favorite beer. We go to the one in Orange every week. The manager's and the bartenders always come over to say hello and to pet Lux.


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

That dog is ripped. Great looking dog.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn elvis looks like lux fell in a puddle if glitter... Been shining ever since LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Nothing Crazy here's all we do.
> 
> *Feeding:*
> Food: TOTW Pacific Stream
> ...


Lux is living the life! Your awsome Doug !!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Lux is living the life! Your awsome Doug !!!


Thanks Tara. Yeah, Lux has the life alright. I forgot to add that he sleeps with us every night on a nice big California King. He's a big spoiled brat.


----------



## cp3tme (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG... I hope my dog gets that big and stays that lean. How old is he?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Nothing Crazy here's all we do.
> 
> *Feeding:*
> Food: TOTW Pacific Stream
> ...


i just started making lexi run next to the bike she loves it and so do i, i hope she looks as good as lux pretty soon


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i wish we had a cafe like that around here  that's awesome. does he get drunk???? lmao that would be hilarious. hope hes not a mean drunk. at least its not brown liqour lolz  ---shane btw pike says hello. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

vdubbinya said:


> i wish we had a cafe like that around here  that's awesome. does he get drunk???? lmao that would be hilarious. hope hes not a mean drunk. at least its not brown liqour lolz  ---shane btw pike says hello. :clap::clap::clap:


It's a great place. We only go during off times to avoid all the other dogs and comments. No, he does not get drunk Lux only gets a little bit of beer.


----------

